

Is This the Secret U.S. Drone Base in Saudi Arabia? - leeoniya
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/02/secret-drone-base-2

======
leeoniya
satellite image via Bing:
[http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=19.113482~50.134083&...](http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=19.113482~50.134083&lvl=17&dir=0&sty=h&form=LMLTCC)

